# Mobile Phone Upgrade



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

My moby is well overdue an upgrade, but I've not been in the loop for a good while to really know what's out there in the way of decent phones for a good while.

I have a Sony Ericsson at the moment 810i or something like that - 3.2mega pixel camera etc....

prior to this I had a sumsung slide phone which I loved - so would be happy to go back to Samsung.

However, I was wondering if any of you phone boffs out there, could guide me in the right direction of what is 'in' at the moment.

I would like a phone that has a decent camera with it - not so worried about the music side of things.

I like slim/slick - but not fidley to use!

Many thanks in anticipation of your replies.

Sue xxx

P.S.  I am with Vodafone if that makes a difference.


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sue,

I'm on Vodafone and got a Samsung G600 with 5MP camera and its a really nice phone to use, not too small and fiddly but its a slim slider    

Laura xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

The one that Laura has suggested would be a good one for you.  I just upgraded mine to an HTC black diamond but it is a bit fiddly! xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I love my Samsung slider phone so much that for my birthday, DH is getting me the new G600!!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have upgraded to sony ericsson C902.  5mega pixel camera with touch screen.  Its a phone built  around a camera and its great to use.  I had a nokia N73 before and found that great but this is even better.  I am with vodafone too and they have great deals at the moment.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I've got the Samsung D900i which I love. The G600 looks nice  

x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Sue ...Blackberrys are very "in" at the moment .... 

Bels xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

I have an LG Viewty and i absolutely LOVE it.  Its the only phone ive ever had that i havent got sick of.  its got a 5mp camera, and has a huge screen ( the screen is bigger than the one on my normal camera.  I actually use it to take pics more than i use my camera i that impressed with it.)

I thought it would be difficult to use with it being a touchscreen, but im not technical minded at all and i find it easy peasy.

S
x


----------

